# HELP NEEDED



## WVUPRIDE (Oct 8, 2009)

Heres the deal:
I am SERIOUSLY looking into a GSP for hunting, but I have never trained a dog for hunting before. I know that these dogs have lots of energy (which is perfect for my lifestyle) and they learn fairly quickly (which is also good). As far as training - 
when is a good age to start teaching simple commands such as sit, come, heel, etc?
when should I start working with her trailing, flushing, etc.
whats the best method for getting them used to gun shots (we always just put out beagle pups in our hunting vests when we squirrel hunted and that seemed to work)
Do you all suggest a certain age to wait until before implementing a shock collar into her training?

What are some good RELIABLE resources for me to look at and educate myself with? I know with my lack of training experience that I am not going to have a champion hunter on my hands, but I feel I owe it to the dog to be as knowledgable on the subject as possible in order to give it the best possible experience.

thanks for the help


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

are you in west Virginia if so I can recommend a breeder that has great dogs and can help you


----------



## WVUPRIDE (Oct 8, 2009)

I live in WV but I am currently in IL doing some work for a Oil Company...what is the name of the breeder and where in WV are they located? When I go back to WV I will be back and forth between Parkersburg and Morgantown


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

you realy dont want to teach a pointer to sit until after they are pointing. if you are looking for a good source for info to help you train your dog, I carry a great book and dvd that will give you all the info you need to train your GSP.

Jeff
Sprig Kennels


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

WVUPRIDE said:


> I live in WV but I am currently in IL doing some work for a Oil Company...what is the name of the breeder and where in WV are they located? When I go back to WV I will be back and forth between Parkersburg and Morgantown


http://almostheavengsps.netkennel.com/

tell Bruce exactly what you want in the dog and ask for training advice hes the man in WV


----------



## WVUPRIDE (Oct 8, 2009)

bobm,

THanks


----------

